# Kegging Rum & Cola



## glaab (25/7/09)

Hi guys,

I was thinking of pouring 3l of bundy into a cornie and topping up with 16l of coke.
I'd have to serve it at 3C @ 10psi like my ale as I only got 1 reg. 
I can't see any problems [apart from maybe someone fertilizing my lawn :icon_vomit: ], just worried if it'll pour ok.
Don't wanna waste 4 bottles of rum if it just pours foam or something. Anyone done it?
thanks for any replies, Cheers


----------



## Gulf (25/7/09)

I did something similar the other week for a party - 1.4L of Johnny Walker Red + 8L of Coke. Hooked up to the gas with the other beers with 3m of beer line and a picnic tap. No problems at all, except the other night I decided to finish the leftovers to free up the keg... it got messy. :/
I'm never drinking Coke again...


----------



## bum (25/7/09)

There's a few threads about this around the board. Do a search and it'll turn up other peoples' experiences.


----------



## glaab (25/7/09)

bum said:


> There's a few threads about this around the board. Do a search and it'll turn up other peoples' experiences.



tried that , got diddly-squat


----------



## buttersd70 (26/7/09)

glaab said:


> tried that , got diddly-squat



heres diddly
heres squat


post #32 in the diddly link even gives the dilution required for sodastram to get a standard mix, if you want to use syrup instead of coke....


----------

